# Easy/Cheap LiverBearer for feeder fish?



## djfriday09 (Oct 8, 2009)

"m starting a 10,20, or 30 galllon tank to start a breeder fish tank for my S.A. cichlid tank.

I'm thinking guppies would be best, but it's hard to find females and the're kinda esxpensive for how eassier they are to breed.

Mollies on the other hand I believe woulld be easy to breed as well and maybe mix with a few male swordtails just because ti would be easier to find females at a pet store.



what other fish will be good for vreeding I"m think a 5f-1, or 4f-2m male ration in the tanks.
Are tere cheaper easier to breed?

I'm not sure ahat size but I"m expecting to get at least ten and think one ten gallon will work and when the females are about to pop I'll put them in their own ten gallon tank until they pop then put them back in with the adults.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Go out and buy 20 feeder guppies. They are always wild strain guppies that are a good mix of male and females. Problem with doing that is between electricity and feeding of another tank, sometimes it cheaper to just buy feeders, or just not feed the cichlids live food


----------

